# Waterproof golf shoes



## rapper (Aug 21, 2012)

which is the best pair of waterproof shoes my budget is approxÂ£100 black preferable and which is best place to get them from?thanks


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Aug 21, 2012)

Not one for traditionalists but I have a pair of True LinksWear-100% waterproof, guaranteed dry feet every time! Available in All Black too: http://www.truelinkswear.com/index.php/shop/tour-2/true-tour-black-black.html


----------



## Val (Aug 21, 2012)

Lots of conflicting info, I have 2 pairs of FJ dryjoy tour and a pair of FJ sport and none have leaked yet. All under Â£100.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 21, 2012)

It is almost impossible to get waterproof golf shoes as water will come over the tops of shoes and through the tongue area.
I use Sealskinz socks and don't have to worry about waterproof shoes.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 21, 2012)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Not one for traditionalists but I have a pair of True LinksWear-100% waterproof, guaranteed dry feet every time! Available in All Black too: http://www.truelinkswear.com/index.php/shop/tour-2/true-tour-black-black.html

Click to expand...

Jesus, those are fugly!!


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah the True's aren't for everyone that's for sure but when I'm wearing waterproof trousers that mostly cover them and my feet are dry when others have soggy socks I don't mind the look!
I actually have the Black/White combo which I think looks a little better! I would say they are easilly the most comfortable golf shoes I have ever worn too.


----------



## Fader (Aug 21, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Jesus, those are fugly!!
		
Click to expand...

+1

Got to say are the worst looking shoes i've seen, but comfort is important and everyone has different tastes


----------



## stevelev (Aug 21, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It is almost impossible to get waterproof golf shoes as water will come over the tops of shoes and through the tongue area.
I use Sealskinz socks and don't have to worry about waterproof shoes.
		
Click to expand...

+1 Best thing you can get, and means you can still wear any kind of shoe yet have dry feet.


----------



## jeardley (Aug 21, 2012)

^^^ was gonna say the same, you beat me to it ........ 4 hours in the torrential rain up snowdon this summer
and the sealskinz never let me down.

About Â£20 a pair from Go Outdoors


----------



## Jensen (Aug 21, 2012)

By far and the best waterproof shoes I've had are my Ecco classic saddle. They are Gore-Tex lined, nothing better to keep you dry.
I got a cracking deal on mine I got them for Â£100 and will not buy anything else. Extremely comfortable


----------



## the hammer (Aug 21, 2012)

adidas tour 360's are guaranteed waterproof for 2 years,i got a small split in one side after 14 months. direct golf ,doncaster exchanged for a new pair no problem.


----------



## Minhoca (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought some dryjoy's tour this year and not sure how well they will hold out in heavy rain. I'm not expecting too much as they are like my Aqualites but with a heftier price tag!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 21, 2012)

Jensen said:



			By far and the best waterproof shoes I've had are my Ecco classic saddle. They are Gore-Tex lined, nothing better to keep you dry.
I got a cracking deal on mine I got them for Â£100 and will not buy anything else. Extremely comfortable
		
Click to expand...

Must agree. Even more comfortable than the World Class that I have that have survived t really really wet days! Agree re water getting in through socks and this happens more when I'm wearing waterproof trou!

For 'total protection' try these! http://www.gb-sports.co.uk/golfwellingtons.html

And I've seen some (French) Ladies wearing proper wellie-like golf 'shoes' too!


----------



## the hammer (Aug 21, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It is almost impossible to get waterproof golf shoes as water will come over the tops of shoes and through the tongue area.
I use Sealskinz socks and don't have to worry about waterproof shoes.
		
Click to expand...

do you wear seal skinz over another pair of socks or on the skin?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 21, 2012)

So no one is making the 'rubbers' we used to wear back then (20 years ago when a good pair of leather FJs cost Â£80).  Â£10 a pair - and waterproof.  Stylish - nope - but nobody cared. When it's pi**ing down who cares whether or not your shoes look cool, stylish and trendy.  Oh dear -  aren't we all such a style-conscious bunch these days.  We have been duped by the manufacturers.


----------



## Yer Maw (Aug 21, 2012)

+3 for sealskinz.  the second you go into sodden wet rough the water will be above ankle/shoe height and get in.  The socks are a decent height and NEVER let water in.  They feel strange on but as soon as the shoes go on theyre tops and a no brainer for me.  Shoes have been dripping wet and taken days to dry but had dry feet.


----------

